
With new security law, China outlaws global activism - seesawtron
https://www.axios.com/china-hong-kong-law-global-activism-ff1ea6d1-0589-4a71-a462-eda5bea3f78f.html
======
lazylizard
I heard an american swat team landed in nz to nab a fat website developer for
helping other people copy music?

